# New GS Owner... Feeding help.



## grassbusterdesigns (Nov 7, 2013)

We recently got a Female GS that is about two years old. I'm concerned with her eating. When we got her the previous owner didn't have enough time to spend with her because of their jobs, however, the dog is very well obedient. Obeys a number of commands, sitting, standing, hand shaking, and all sort of stuff. However, the GS breed is new to me and I'm researching and trying to get a good understanding and was hoping some of you experts could help me out.

I don't know if my particular dog is picky, but the first owner said she would only eat food with canned food mixed in. He instructed me to put the canned food at the bottom and dry food on top. The first night we picked up some cheap food just to get through the night until the Pet Store opened the following day. Today we purchased Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice, some toys, various treats, bacon and jerky sticks for when she obeys commands. However, I thought maybe after getting the new food she would do better. Today I put the canned food at the bottom, still wouldn't eat. I put the canned food on top and she licked it all up and left the hard food. Could this have anything to do with her being in a new house or something I should be concerned with? I read somewhere it said when she gets hungry enough she will eat it. But she keeps moaning and coming up to me with her paw to shake my hand as if she's telling me she's hungry or wants something. I can't figure out what it could be, but I do know she's not eating right, so it seems as if she's telling me she's hungry. I took her on three walks today and she's drinking plenty of water. Just won't eat the hard food, cheaper brand, Blue Buffalo, anything but the canned soft food that's in the hard food. Any help would be appreciated! The dog is very loving and caring so it doesn't seem as if she's upset about being in a new house. She follows us everywhere, from room to room. When we go to the store, she always wants to ride. We usually take her, if not she's always waiting for us to get home. If I go to the restroom and was to shut the door, she goes to the door and sits there and pushes on the door until I come out. It doesn't seem as if she's unhappy with us as new owners, I just don't think I have the ability to understand her or why she's not eating yet. Any help from you long time owners will be appreciated and took into consideration!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:welcome:
PM sent.

 Kat


----------

